# Bios hdd name question



## balloon_tom (Jan 5, 2006)

If this is not the correct forum, please direct me.

MB is Intel DG965WH, Op is XP.

I added two additional HDDs to the system yesterday. When I look at the BIOS to set the HDD boot order, I find that the 3 drives are all identified by the HDD model number...which are all the same. This makes selecting the boot order quite difficult. Is there anyway that you can think of where I might be able to designate the drives differently in the BIOS.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## muffen (Feb 25, 2012)

This is in the wrong location, but I can move it.

Which of the 3 are bootable. I assume I put on sata port 0, the other drives it make no different, just to make life easy only. Then choice the drive on sata port 0.

If this doesn't make it easy then can you disconnect the other 2 drive and the one that left you set as the first bootable device. Once you got the bootable drive as the main boot device then reconnect the other drives up, I'm assuming they aren't raided.

first disconnect 2 drive and configure the drive that still connect to boot. If it turn out not to boot, disconnect it and try the other drive in the same port until your computer boots. Reconnect the other drives.

Note: make sure the computer power off before unplugging anything in the computer and make sure to touch ground before working inside the computer.


----------

